# Sell the Sizzle, Not the Steak



## suhedasu

"Sell the Sizzle, Not the Steak" kalıbı için Türkçe hangi atasözünü veya deyimi kullanabiliriz?


----------



## Cagsak

suhedasu said:


> "Sell the Sizzle, Not the Steak" kalıbı için Türkçe hangi atasözünü veya deyimi kullanabiliriz?



Bence Türkçe'de buna uygun bir deyiş yok. Bildiğim kadarıyla ürüne değil, sunuma odaklan. Sunumunla insanların ilgisini ürüne çek. Onlar ürünü satın almak istesin, sen onlara "bu ürünü alın" deme gibi bir anlamı var bu ifadenin.


----------



## suhedasu

Anlamı açarak değil, bir kalıp ifadeyle vermek istiyordum. Aslında Ajda Pekkan’ın çerçeve değil resim arıyorum cümlesi çok uygun ama.. kitaba gitmez.


----------



## Cagsak

suhedasu said:


> Anlamı açarak değil, bir kalıp ifadeyle vermek istiyordum. Aslında Ajda Pekkan’ın çerçeve değil resim arıyorum cümlesi çok uygun ama.. kitaba gitmez.


Bahsettiğiniz cümle de bence çok uygun değil.


----------



## Rallino

"Maharet köftede değil cızbızda" gibi bir şeyler geldi aklıma, işinize yararsa.


----------



## suhedasu

Cagsak said:


> Bahsettiğiniz cümle de bence çok uygun değil.



Resmi değil çerçeveyi satın almak/satmak şeklinde uygun.


----------



## suhedasu

Rallino said:


> "Maharet köftede değil cızbızda" gibi bir şeyler geldi aklıma, işinize yararsa.



Evet biftek değil cızırtısı satar şeklinde çevirilere denk geldim ama dilimizde olan bir tamlama bulmak istemiştim.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Satacağın ürünü alla pulla ?


----------



## suhedasu

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Satacağın ürünü alla pulla ?


teşekkür ederim ancak bu şekilde bir tavsiye cümlesi değil, daha çok durum belirtme cümlesi. "ürünün kendisi değil özellikleri/markası satar" gibi.


----------

